
Founder journey: accounting, coding, homeless, selling pest control d2d in SV - ksaun_01
https://medium.com/@ksaun_01/from-selling-bug-spray-door-to-door-in-silicon-valley-to-raising-my-first-1m-in-venture-funding-563baebac5c2
======
ksaun_01
hello HN/YC - I've posted my founder story on my journey from a miserable
career in accounting, to a coding bootcamp and living out of my car, to
selling pest control door-to-door in Silicon Valley. I'm raising a pre-seed
round of $1M for my startup, Rown, and would love any advice and/or feedback
on the process.

